# The Natural Troll



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello all, I've just finished this pine natural. I got inspiration from Spirits of Nature, so I called it "Troll". It's quite big but easy to grip. I banded with TB Gold 30mm tapered to 10mm and made some shooting to test it. I must say that is strong and well balanced, definitely a good shooter. Thanks for watching. Best, Bob.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

wow Bob, you have so much talent, and the wood is just great, what did you stain it with?


----------



## Elmar (Apr 27, 2011)

That's a real beauty and the grain is stunning


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

newconvert said:


> wow Bob, you have so much talent, and the wood is just great, what did you stain it with?


I didn't stain it, the wood is just natural as it is. I finished with linseed oil (soaked for 3 days) then, after 10 days the oil catalized and I gave few hands of camellia oil. Thanks for your feedback. Best, Bob.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Sharp looking piece that one.


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

Simply beautyful.
I always thought that pine was not strong enough for slingshots but it is the second i see. So i will give it a try.
Very nice pictures.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

We have tons of lightered pine or fatwood here in eastern NC that looks a lot like that. It is absolutely stunning, I love the size and shape. Chris


----------



## zamarion (Mar 22, 2012)

wow... i just dont know what to say ..=o so beautiful


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

tokSick said:


> Simply beautyful.
> I always thought that pine was not strong enough for slingshots but it is the second i see. So i will give it a try.
> Very nice pictures.


I think you may be right mate, pine is weak, not a strong wood, that's why I made the forks size 30 mm. thanks for your feedback, best. Bob.


----------



## BIG PAPA (Nov 15, 2011)

Beautiful job Bob.....the linseed soak did for the pine, lovely grain pattern.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks mates, I really appreciate your nice comments.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i love how the grain just pops out at you


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Let me add my praise on the two fronts already mentioned. First, that grain is just stunning ... about the nicest use of grain that I have seen. Second, I really like the compact size. Great job!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

The grain, Oh the grain, Its awesome.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

The grain on that peice is probally one of the best ive seen, you did an amazing job with the shape and the finishing is top notch, its a natural and it looks like you left it that way, VERY nice job. What did you use to shape that with?


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

JLS:Survival said:


> The grain on that peice is probally one of the best ive seen, you did an amazing job with the shape and the finishing is top notch, its a natural and it looks like you left it that way, VERY nice job. What did you use to shape that with?


Hi JLS, first of all thanks for your feedback. It is really natural as you said, I only carved with my knife and had little help with a sweet rasp; then I sanded even to carve it a bit more. Cheers, Bob.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Charles said:


> Let me add my praise on the two fronts already mentioned. First, that grain is just stunning ... about the nicest use of grain that I have seen. Second, I really like the compact size. Great job!
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Thanks Charles for your kind words.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

XxDollarBillxX said:


> The grain, Oh the grain, Its awesome.


Thanks mate, actually pine has got a wonderful grain and its colour goes from the white-yellow to the red. Best, Bob.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Awesome, that patience Master, is a museum piece.

Un abrazo Bob .... Alf


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

WOW...speechless


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

An epic master piece!
Stunning looking natural Bob.

Kudos!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Fantastico!


----------



## lightleak (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow, what a beautiful slingshot. The grain is so strong it looks like a natural and beautiful version of plywood. The transparency makes it look like fatwood. Impressive.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great job Bob. Love those tiger stripes!
jim


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

alfshooter said:


> Awesome, that patience Master, is a museum piece.
> 
> Un abrazo Bob .... Alf


Thanks Alf, a lot of patience indeed, sometimes a slingshot is a never ended story, until you know that you have to end it. Thanks for your feedback. Saludos, Bob


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks mates for your appreciation, this slingshot has been taking many hours working but a lot of fun and satisfation too. Best, Bob.


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

Just finding a pine natural fork is an achievement. I don't recall ever seeing a pine branch fork like that. And like everyone else has already said, that grain is mind-blowing.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

that is stunning! it proves that when someone says 'you cant use/do that', you can


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

That is actually kind of breathtaking. Just beautiful.


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Love it. You certainly have the touch with the knife. I think that would be one that I'd want to carry with me.


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

That's a real great slingshot and the grain is beautiful.


----------

